# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  استخدام برنامه نویس و توسعه دهنده شیرپوینت

## omidall1

ضمن تشکر از کلیه همکاران محترم از تهیه این انجمن زیبا، یک شرکت معتبر به دنبال استخدام نیروی برنامه نویس و توسعه دهنده شیرپوینت 2013 است از علاقه مندان خواهشمند است رزومه خود را به آدرس ایمیل oghanbari@golestan.com ارسال نمایند.

----------


## omidall1

> ضمن تشکر از کلیه همکاران محترم از تهیه این انجمن زیبا، یک شرکت معتبر به دنبال استخدام نیروی برنامه نویس و توسعه دهنده شیرپوینت 2013 است از علاقه مندان خواهشمند است رزومه خود را به آدرس ایمیل oghanbari@golestan.com ارسال نمایند.



ضمن تشکر از کلیه همکاران محترم از تهیه این انجمن زیبا، یک شرکت معتبر به دنبال استخدام نیروی برنامه نویس و توسعه دهنده شیرپوینت 2013 است از علاقه مندان خواهشمند است رزومه خود را به آدرس ایمیل oghanbari@golestan.com ارسال نمایند.

----------


## omidall1

> ضمن تشکر از کلیه همکاران محترم از تهیه این انجمن زیبا، یک شرکت معتبر به دنبال استخدام نیروی برنامه نویس و توسعه دهنده شیرپوینت 2013 است از علاقه مندان خواهشمند است رزومه خود را به آدرس ایمیل oghanbari@golestan.com ارسال نمایند.


یک شرکت معتبر به دنبال استخدام نیروی برنامه نویس و توسعه دهنده شیرپوینت 2013 است از علاقه مندان خواهشمند است رزومه خود را به آدرس ایمیل oghanbari@golestan.com ارسال نمایند

----------


## omidall1

یک شرکت معتبر به دنبال استخدام نیروی برنامه نویس و توسعه دهنده شیرپوینت 2013 است از علاقه مندان خواهشمند است رزومه خود را به آدرس ایمیل oghanbari@golestan.com ارسال نمایند

----------


## omidall1

> یک شرکت معتبر به دنبال استخدام نیروی برنامه نویس و توسعه دهنده شیرپوینت 2013 است از علاقه مندان خواهشمند است رزومه خود را به آدرس ایمیل oghanbari@golestan.com ارسال نمایند



یک شرکت معتبر به دنبال استخدام نیروی برنامه نویس و توسعه دهنده شیرپوینت 2013 است از علاقه مندان خواهشمند است رزومه خود را به آدرس ایمیل oghanbari@golestan.com ارسال نمایند
شرایط مورد نظر: 
+ آشنا به مفاهیم طراحی وب سایت بر پایه شیرپوینت
+ توانایی تولید WebPart
+ تسلط کامل به HTML,CSS,JAVASCRIPT,JQUERY
+ حداقل 2 سال سابقه کار مرتبط

----------

